# dynamisch Buttons in Excel vba erstellen?



## sra (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Geht das?

Ich habe eine dynamisch erstellte Tabelle. Hinter den einzelnen Zeilen sollen nun 2 OptionButtons her, mit welchen man die Zeile bestätigen (oder eben als Falsch markieren) kann.

Das heisst ich muss jetzt bei jeder Zeile zwei optionbuttons hinmachen, diese müssen dann auf eine Funktion zeigen, und dieser Funktion gleich noch die Zeile, auf der sie kleben mitteilen.

Den Befehl um die Buttons zu erstellen würde ich dann einfach in der for-schleife plazieren, wo ich die Zeilen generiere.

Danke


----------



## sra (25. Februar 2004)

Ich geb mal einen Input, was ich bereits herausgefunden haben:

Tabelle1.OLEObjects.Add(ClassType:="Forms.OptionButton.1", Link:=False, _ DisplayAsIcon:=False, Left:=Tabelle1.Cells(rowNumber, 6).Left + 5, _
Top:=Tabelle1.Cells(rowNumber, 6).Top, Width:=10#, Height:=9).Select

Mit diesem Code kann ich einen RadioButton erstellen. Dieser ist dann zwar da, aber er ist noch nicht mit einer Funktion verknüpft, wie ich das gerne hätte,.

Und wenn ich mehrere davon mache, so sind alle in der gleichen Gruppe, Sprich, wenn ich in der untersten Zeile einen Button anklicke, dann gehr der Fokus vom obersten Button weg.


----------

